# Numb Girly Bits



## DigUpHerBones07 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm a newbie, I just bought my first road bike and I would really appreciate some input!!! 

I have 2 rides over 3 days on my new bike and both times (one for only about 20 minutes and the second for about 40) my girl bits went numb. I have sore sit bones but I know that is par for the course when taking up this sport. I have a WSD pro gel and the middle part is recessed but not cut out. My LBS said I could trade in my saddle if I decided I didn't like it, but I don't know if numbness is a normal thing. Should I try a new saddle? Or does anyone have any other suggestions?

ETA: I haven't gotten a pair of real cycling shorts yet, but they are on the top of my list. I have been using compression shorts under another pair of shorts/capris.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new bike and on starting your saddle hunt. 

Here are a few tips:

Saddles are a very personal choice, so just because you talk to someone who loves/hates a saddle doesn't mean that you won't love/hate it too. 

A good starting point is to get your sitbone width measured and look for saddles that are just a little wider than that measurement. 

Don't be afraid to try a saddle that isn't branded as "women specific"

If you're having numbness, chances are you'll need something with a cutout.

Be sure you have someone that is knowledgeable with bike fitting help you get the height/position of your saddle set correctly

More padding is not always better. This goes for both saddles and shorts. Extra padding tends to bunch up, break down, or cause other issues with numbness or chafing.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Congrats on your new bike. I have to ask, what kind of bike did you get? Is this the Specialized WSD Pro gel saddle? 

I would check to see if the saddle is level and do another ride. If that doesn't help take it to the bike shop and have them check the height and position of the saddle. 

They should also take a look at the stem and your overall front to back positioning over the bike. 

And like Andrea said, quality padding is more important than quantity of padding. 

If the saddle just doesn't work for you, absolutely you should trade it for another one. Try a different brand.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

What about pictures?
















Of the saddle position.


----------



## DigUpHerBones07 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for your input. Today after work, I got a chance to go to the LBS and trade in my saddle for a Terry Butterfly CrMo (that's what it says on the saddle) I have heard some decent things about it, so I figured I could try it. The guys at the LBS helped me with fitting and seat height. I'm going to take it out for a test tomorrow and I hope I can feel my girl parts again. I also bought some Pearl Izumi Short Attack Shorts. I know that finding the ideal saddle/shorts/padding situation can be a long process for some, so I have my fingers crossed.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm also on the hunt for a new saddle. I endured my stock saddle for 3 months, and it wasn't bad, really, on short rides, but beginning at 6-10 miles + my girly bits began to BURN. Getting out of the saddle would make it stop, however, once it started, it would return quickly as soon as I sat back down.

I also noticed desensitization OFF the bike. Not good!

Today I went to get a Terry, but walked out with a Serfas LX-2 Niva (it's also a cut out). I've given it one 10 mile test ride and so far I'm thrilled. We'll see how it does on a 20+ miler soon. Right now hurricane Ike is kinda making my weekend plans look like "not gonna happen".


----------



## DigUpHerBones07 (Sep 10, 2008)

I took an 8 mile ride today, and I know it's not much, but my girl bits had all their feeling! I'm so glad! So I think I may try and take it for a longer ride tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DigUpHerBones07 said:


> I took an 8 mile ride today, and I know it's not much, but my girl bits had all their feeling! I'm so glad! So I think I may try and take it for a longer ride tomorrow and see how it goes.


Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Wel, I rode the Serfas LX-2 Niva for 2 weeks, and while it was a vast improvement, I wasn't in love with it. So I exchanged it for the Terry Butterfly, and I'm giving that a try.

So far it has all the same improvements as the Serfas, but is a more comfortable fit for me.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Do not ignore numbness or burning of your soft tissue. This is serious and can cause permanent lack of sensation -- not something most women want.

Every woman's body is different. Those with larger labia typically prefer a saddle with a cut-out. 

I run a saddle demo program with the Specialized Jett. It is, in my professional opinion, one of the best-designed saddles for a large variety of women (and no, I'm not sponsored by Specialized).

Lorri


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I hated the Jett, but the Ruby has been one of my favorites out of the 11ty billion that I've tried!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

hey Andrea!!! how are you?

I don't ride the Jett either. I've always been a fan of small, hard, flattish saddles for myself. I switched from the SLR (cutout) to the Specialized BG Toupe almost two years ago and I'm super-happy with that decision. I also ride a narrower saddle than Specialize would fit me on but the wider saddle gave me saddle sores.

But, I've found for many riders, especially newer riders, the Jett is a good choice.


----------



## CogMarks (Oct 23, 2006)

*Terry Saddles*

I have tried a bunch of saddles, and by far, I have been the happiest with my Terry Falcon Y and Firefly. The Damselfly was too narrow and the Gelissima Tri was too wide for me. I agree with Andrea on getting your sit bones measured. You may also have your seat too high.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I am now on an SLR that I really like. The cutout is nice and that area flexes. Keeps my crotch very happy, especially in the drops. I tried the SI signo, thinking I needed more width, I too measured in the 140's with the famous butt-o-meter. I think narrower is better. I absolutely hated the Jett. I did just order another Terry zero X, I had one before that I loved, it just didn't last very long. If I hate it, the SLR is going back on.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've always thought that the SLR looked comfortable, except for the whole 131mm width thing


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Still loving the Terry, except that I noticed I was feeling a lot of pressure forward of my sit bones. Not numbness or tingling like before, but just like I wasn't quite situated on the seat like I should be.

So I raised the nose just slightly (2 clicks). Rode to the mall and back. So far, WAY BETTER! Amazing how such a slight adjustment can make so much difference.

I'll be riding a 40-50 mile training ride tomorrow with the new setting.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Loraura said:


> Still loving the Terry, except that I noticed I was feeling a lot of pressure forward of my sit bones. Not numbness or tingling like before, but just like I wasn't quite situated on the seat like I should be.
> 
> So I raised the nose just slightly (2 clicks). Rode to the mall and back. So far, WAY BETTER! Amazing how such a slight adjustment can make so much difference.
> 
> I'll be riding a 40-50 mile training ride tomorrow with the new setting.


Glad the Terry seems to be working out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## DigUpHerBones07 (Sep 10, 2008)

My Terry Butterfly is doing well for me as well. I rode 43+ miles last weekend and I wasn't numb one bit. It was really comfortable. I would eventually like to get into a less padded saddle, but I'm taking baby steps here...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Take it from me- if you find something that's perfect for you, buy 5 of them and never look back. 

I'm still waiting for the day


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

the only thing I would add to the much good (and much girl-specific) advice is that saddles often are a scapegoat for fitting in need of tweaking. I had a saddle that I hated, and I altered the level of the saddle just this little bit, and now it's my favorite saddle.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Just an update: The Terry isn't working out for me as well as I'd hoped. The longer the ride, the more numbness and discomfort I get, and there is some lingureing (for days) desensitization of parts I'd rather not have desensitized... 

So... I've ordered a Selle Italia with cut out. Here's hoping it'll be "the one" for me.


----------

